# 1st visit to the vets



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So took Vincent for his very first vet visit today. He was fine right until the big mean vet stuck a needle in him (actually the vet was so lovely  such nice staff).
Vincent cried and cried and jumped right up on me and my boyfriend and was too scared to move. Poor love <3

He met a little 12 week old lab who was having her last injections... he wanted to go say hi to her straight away, although she was so scared of him! (he was half her size!)

He got a lot of attention from people though all wanting to say hi, I was so proud xD It confirms that cockapoos are the cutest doggies ever!

Just dreading the 12 week visit.... microchip time. The vet said if he didn't like the one today he was going to HATE the microchip one 

But anyways, I have a healthy puppy and I couldn't be happier!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

did the vet give treats while the injection was going on??? 
Lady cried for only one injection and it was not the chipping one, so he could be fine....just make sure you keep calm, he will feed off of your energy, and bring lots of nummy treats to try and keep his mind off the little pinch.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

we had brought treats ourselves so the vet didn't get any out. didn't help one bit


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh that is too bad, the only thing I can suggest is maybe making sure it is a super yummy treat that he has only ever had a few times...like a high reward treat. and maybe a little ice pack to numb the area prior to. 
some pups just like humans are more sensitive than others.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Apparently Frankfurters are just the best!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

he loves hot dogs but been using them as a reward in training.... and I think I over did it as he had a bad tum yesterday, and apparently killer farts today 

I think next time I might make some honey glazed ham for him (and maybe a bit for me too!!)

He got a super special dinner tonight though of a Wainrights pouch for puppies.... chicken, rice and veg. He LOVED it


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

honey glazed ham might just do the trick!!!! and if not, just lots of cuddles afterwards.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Heehee yeah he definatly got the cuddles 
Today he seems fine, although pretty sleepy which the vet warned us could happen. We think he might have got a little bruise as last night he refused to let us stroke his back. He is a serious cry baby (but we love him for it!!)


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Ah Vincent - you are a match for Treacle she yelps and howls and screams the place down!
Its unusual for them to feel pain but I think some dogs just hate them!
The nurses are always surprised at how much she cries - but she obviously feels it bless her!
The micro chip will be hard for you to watch - might be best you leave him for the deed and then straight back to you for cuddles!
It takes two nurses to hold Treacle whilst number 3 tries to inject her!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh no!
I think Vincent didn't like the feeling - maybe it's uncomfortable. I hate needles too, whenever I have a blood test they tell me it'll be a pinch but it certainly doesn't feel that way!!!


----------



## clarelou (Sep 10, 2011)

Barney did exactly the same... howled, yelped, and climbed up my chest with a desperate look on his face. He refused the treats but I encouraged him to eat them as I wanted him to end it on a positive thought!!


----------

